# Feeder destroyed, need help



## ssiredfish (Jun 29, 2013)

I got this little hog just terrorizing my feeder.  Well he aint that small at +225# but he has toppled my feeder twice and beat the legs beyond repair. 

I am at a crossroads here because I was thinkin of either takin a chance with Galvanized Pipe for legs or building a gallow to suspend the feeder from.  Problem is I don't want to put it back on stilts and refill it only to have him topple it and potentially destroy the feeder mechanism or build a gallow then not need it once the pig is takin care of and becomes unpractical to move around.....

What would yall do? Just getting tired of this thing wasting my time......


----------



## frankwright (Jun 29, 2013)

Shoot the Pig!


----------



## Grey Man (Jun 29, 2013)

Trap and kill. Sausage!


----------



## captainhook (Jun 29, 2013)

Drive tposts in the ground and wire the feeder legs to the tpost. I had a hog last year that was doing the same thing and that cured it.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 29, 2013)

put a hog pen around it like they do on almost all feeders in S TX.

cant see the feeder here, but you get the idea


----------



## ssiredfish (Jun 30, 2013)

captainhook said:


> Drive tposts in the ground and wire the feeder legs to the tpost. I had a hog last year that was doing the same thing and that cured it.



Thanks for the replies....

Jim - Its a real small area, I could just about fence the legs from leg to leg but thats about it......

Capt - That sounds like a good idea but I just dont have straight legs anymore unfortunately......Do you think the galvanized pipe would hold up as well?  I just dont want to set this all up again, spend $40 on corn, then find out he destroyed it again......

I promise I will shoot this thing the next time I see it but right now his nickname is Houdini.........


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 30, 2013)

The fence post driven into the ground an all corners of the feeders legs will work just fine. Drill a hole through the feeder leg and attach a u bolt trought it and around fence post once attached drive it down in the ground just spittle more to put pressure downward. Won't be turning it over anymore


----------



## 00Beau (Jun 30, 2013)

I had to suspend mine in the air on poles. But it worked.


----------



## bull0ne (Jun 30, 2013)

Hogs ( or bears) will make you change your feeding setup. 

Staked t-posts, driven at the same angle as the tripod feeder's legs and bolted to the legs with a muffler clamp will serve to secure the legs against a destructive beast  that's trying to flip the feeder. 

If your feeder doesn't weight too much, a rope tied between two trees will also get your feeder up and out of harm's way.


----------



## ssiredfish (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks guys,  I considered hangin it but the trees are too far apart to suspend a 200# feeder safely and primarily by myself.

Guess Im gonna get the Galv pipe and posts and give that a shot.  Man this pig has gotten on my nerves.  Should have blasted him with those turkey loads when he was 30yrds from me in April.

We only have two pigs on the property and both are big and runnin the deer away from what I can tell.  Its only when the feeders are empty that the deer show up.  Presumably because the pigs arent there, you refill the feeder and they're back within two days......


----------



## captainhook (Jun 30, 2013)

If they are coming that regular should be easy to pattern a d nail them.


----------



## ssiredfish (Jun 30, 2013)

captainhook said:


> If they are coming that regular should be easy to pattern a d nail them.



You would think so but every night Ive dusk hunted for em he comes out past midnight.......add three weeks of rain to it and thats where im at now


----------



## captainhook (Jun 30, 2013)

I know your pain. The one I mentioned last year wasn't patternable. He came in at all times including the middle of the day. Never when I was there. I smoked a bunch of his buddies but he was the one that was tearing my gear up.


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Jun 30, 2013)

Spot light at midnight


----------



## ssiredfish (Jul 1, 2013)

hunterofopportunity said:


> Spot light at midnight



With the wife and kid leaving for two weeks on Wed. that might become a real possibility!!!  Just tryin to decide if I want to camp out that long in a treestand.  I aint sittin on the ground with him, he's way too BIG and I dont like suprises in the woods at midnight


----------



## captainhook (Jul 1, 2013)

If I was going to sit on stand for him at night I would put a feeder light on my feeder. Killing him would give you much satisfaction! I didn't have time away from the wife and baby to get on my problem hog at night.  
Put a pic up of him so I can celebrate with you since I didn't get my nemesis last summer!


----------



## ssiredfish (Jul 1, 2013)

captainhook said:


> If I was going to sit on stand for him at night I would put a feeder light on my feeder. Killing him would give you much satisfaction! I didn't have time away from the wife and baby to get on my problem hog at night.
> Put a pic up of him so I can celebrate with you since I didn't get my nemesis last summer!



No doubt!! I guess he wouldnt be reluctant to walk out into a lighted area like that? Would certainly make it easier than trying to turn one on and keep it on him while steadying my rifle.....


----------



## captainhook (Jul 1, 2013)

The green and red feeder lights aren't real bright and don't seem to spook the hogs they kill on tv with them. Of course those hogs may be on Elusive Wildlife Technology's payroll. 
I don't have one but that's probably what I would get. 
Some I have seen have timers on them and they come on every night so the hogs get used to them.


----------



## ssiredfish (Jul 2, 2013)

captainhook said:


> The green and red feeder lights aren't real bright and don't seem to spook the hogs they kill on tv with them. Of course those hogs may be on Elusive Wildlife Technology's payroll.
> I don't have one but that's probably what I would get.
> Some I have seen have timers on them and they come on every night so the hogs get used to them.



Well if it aint raining I'll be goin out there tomorrow.....Hopefully It'll be his last day!


----------



## TREY1984 (Jul 2, 2013)

frankwright said:


> Shoot the Pig!




Thank you!!! Problem solved


----------



## ssiredfish (Jul 2, 2013)

TREY1984 said:


> Thank you!!! Problem solved



HAHA, Sounds simple enough doesnt it?!


----------



## ssiredfish (Jul 6, 2013)

Used some 1" galvanized pipe and some 4' U-posts driven 2' into the ground and then bolted the two together with U-bolts.  As sturdy as all get out, I couldnt budge it

4 days later still standing.......pig is too......for now


----------



## mature buck (Aug 3, 2013)

Those boar hogs are in rut 12 months have big range-problem is pretty soon they start bringing the family.


----------



## ssiredfish (Aug 3, 2013)

mature buck said:


> Those boar hogs are in rut 12 months have big range-problem is pretty soon they start bringing the family.



Comon brother dont jinx me like that!!!!


----------



## weekender (Aug 3, 2013)

show us that pig, laying flat with your smiling face in there too


----------



## ssiredfish (Aug 6, 2013)

weekender said:


> show us that pig, laying flat with your smiling face in there too



Would you believe it?!?!  Sidelined by a stupid injury!!  No boots, no dragin, no climbin for awhile!!!!


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 6, 2013)

ssiredfish said:


> I got this little hog just terrorizing my feeder.  Well he aint that small at +225# but he has toppled my feeder twice and beat the legs beyond repair.
> 
> I am at a crossroads here because I was thinkin of either takin a chance with Galvanized Pipe for legs or building a gallow to suspend the feeder from.  Problem is I don't want to put it back on stilts and refill it only to have him topple it and potentially destroy the feeder mechanism or build a gallow then not need it once the pig is takin care of and becomes unpractical to move around.....
> 
> What would yall do? Just getting tired of this thing wasting my time......


I would use my 270 WSM 150 gr. That's what I would do.


----------



## ssiredfish (Aug 6, 2013)

mtr3333 said:


> I would use my 270 WSM 150 gr. That's what I would do.



Its just a toenail.  Doc said it would grow back, thats a little extreme......


----------



## ssiredfish (Aug 15, 2013)

Went to check on the feeder yesterday.....DESTROYED AGAIN!!!!

1" galv. pipe......bent!!!......Steel U-posts secured 3' into the ground and bolted to the pipe......uprooted and twisted up like a pretzel

This pig is serious yall, +250#.....I wouldnt believe it if I didnt see it with my own eyes.  Guess its time to hang it since I cant seem to catch up with him at dusk.

BTW, on the way out he smashed up our sighting table....what a jerk, so malicious!!!!


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

do they make traps big enough to trap a pig that size?


----------



## ssiredfish (Aug 15, 2013)

JonathanG2013 said:


> do they make traps big enough to trap a pig that size?



Im sure they do but it would be a sweat and a half gettin it back there....

Plus, this thing bent 1" galvanized pipe like it was nothin.  Id think he would give that cage a fit...


----------



## zigzag3337 (Aug 22, 2013)

Strap it to a tree. Who said the feeder had to be standing out in the open anyway? 

I put mine close to a pine tree, added 200lbs of corn to "set" the legs, then added a ratchet strap around it and the tree. No harm to the tree and as it grows, just readjust the strap.


----------



## ssiredfish (Aug 22, 2013)

Nice! I like it.....did you have to use the legs? i dont have any straight ones left....


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Aug 22, 2013)

this hog is gonna make you go broke! Get out there and kill him or get someone on here to do it, there are plenty of people on here willing to lay the lead to this hog. 

heck id give you my left arm to let me come kill this hog lol. on a serious note a friend of mine had a family of hog like this a few yrs ago on his 100ac lease in Butts Co. and after me going out there every weekend for 3months I finally got rid of all the ones that were tearing up all there feeders. ended up working out a hog only lease but the owner sold the property 2yrs ago. I haven't killed a hog since since my hunting club doesn't have them.


----------



## ssiredfish (Aug 22, 2013)

Ajohnson0587 said:


> this hog is gonna make you go broke! Get out there and kill him or get someone on here to do it, there are plenty of people on here willing to lay the lead to this hog.
> 
> heck id give you my left arm to let me come kill this hog lol. on a serious note a friend of mine had a family of hog like this a few yrs ago on his 100ac lease in Butts Co. and after me going out there every weekend for 3months I finally got rid of all the ones that were tearing up all there feeders. ended up working out a hog only lease but the owner sold the property 2yrs ago. I haven't killed a hog since since my hunting club doesn't have them.



You aint lyin brotha!!!!  He is pretty consistent between 12-3am otherwise he's a ghost.  Only saw him once during Turkey season and he stayed outta range the whole time.  Kinda funny to watch this Jake following him to see what he was eatin, haha

Maybe with no feeders set up he will move on. Guess I will find out soon enough.


----------



## davedirt (Aug 22, 2013)

Welcome to the world of feeders, pigs and  bears and every thing else to contend with.


----------

